# What is your favorite gyuto profile?



## Hermes7792 (Oct 16, 2012)

I hear shig, kono, carter are all major players. But what is your favorite profile of all your gyutos? Personally I Like flatter profiles, suji-esque.

pictures would help :happymug: I may base a gyuto from Del Im ordering on it.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 16, 2012)

Considered the Misono Swedish or French carbons?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 16, 2012)

Masamoto KS is the poster child.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm very happy with the profile of my 240 gyuto from Hoss.


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 16, 2012)

Timthebeaver said:


> Masamoto KS is the poster child.


yup


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 16, 2012)

Timthebeaver said:


> Masamoto KS is the poster child.



To many this is the perfect profile but I am not a fan and I know I'm probably in a group of approximately 1% who feel that. My personal favourite of knives I've used is the Hattori FH. It isn't exactly hot these days, but the profile is outstanding, has a very gentle curve and despite this has huge flat areas if that makes sense. Another that doesn't get mentioned much is the A-Type. It has quite a wide tip and combined with the weigh of the knife, the tip and the area just behind it is very versatile


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 16, 2012)

I really like the profile on my new Don Nguyen gyuto. It is a great push cutter and the tip is great for delicate work and trimming silver skin.



[/IMG]


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm a tall suji man myself, gyutos never seem versatile to me really, I enjoy alot of different gyutos for alot of vegetable work. But I am really liking sujihikis with a 40mm heel, my Mario gyutohiki is super right now. I like the shigefusa gyuto profile for doing alot of mirepoix and large veg. work, I have a DT, but don't like it as much.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 16, 2012)

Carter.


----------



## Customfan (Oct 16, 2012)

Devin 240 Wa is right on the spot and the modification to a Shig that Randy and I came up with for a custom has the perfect a amount of flatness.

I like mine with around 48mm height and lass that say 2.5 thickness at heel. Not a laser per-se but still nimble enough.


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 16, 2012)

The one made for Robin by Pierre Rodrigue. Kind of a funayuki profile. Also, saw one made by Devin that TK had it was nice.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 16, 2012)

i had to take a little curve out of my dt itk. but i bought it used and it may have been poorly sharpened because it also had a little birds beak. konos are alittle too curvy. somehow suisin inox had just enough curve. the carter gyuto profile seems to have that pefect balance between masamoto flatness and a nice pointy tip and conventional j knife curvature. i actually think ux10s have a pretty sweet profile...if nothing else.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 17, 2012)

Von blewitt said:


> I really like the profile on my new Don Nguyen gyuto. It is a great push cutter and the tip is great for delicate work and trimming silver skin.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I like this one alot, the one I have actually is a kiritsuki tip, I have to say my favorite is going to be the Forgecraft conversion Mike is doing. I love that profile. If I could get one made with the same grind and a better steel for edge retention it would be my favorite knife I think.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 17, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> I like this one alot, the one I have actually is a kiritsuki tip, I have to say my favorite is going to be the Forgecraft conversion Mike is doing. I love that profile. If I could get one made with the same grind and a better steel for edge retention it would be my favorite knife I think.


 I saw that kiritsuke tip gyuto on Dons Facebook page. Nice score!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, great pick-up, Son! I was after that one for myself, but you deserve way more than I do! 

I can't really think of too many profiles that have made me go, "This thing isn't right", as I seem to just change up my technique a little bit to fix the "issue". However, I have a couple all-time favourites, and they are Robin's gyuto that Pierre Rodrigue made, with the inspiration of a Carter. The proto of his that I...ummm...used...is very similar and it just has that ability to chop, walk and do fine tip work that many profiles can't combine too well.

I'm currently using the Mike Davis passaround (and sleeping with it under my pillow, but that's none of your business) and its profile reminds me of the Misono gyuto profile, with no true flats, but such a gradual curve that the heel area still feels flat, without any clunking. The tip is microscopically less adept at fine work, but overall, it's damn near perfect in the profile department.

My order goes: 

Misono gyuto
Rodrigue/Carter and Davis tied for 1.5th place (  )
Sab


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 17, 2012)

Three of my favorites. Although Devin has tweaked his profile in later versions. This one is the ITK prototype. I prefer his latest profiles. The bottom knife is my favorite profile of the three. It has a true flat spot as opposed to the KS which has the sklightest belly.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 17, 2012)

How large is the flat section?


----------



## Lefty (Oct 17, 2012)

Is that a funny glare, or fold in the material underneath the third blade? It looks like it has a big overgrind right St the start of the upsweep.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 17, 2012)

I always liked the Watanabe profile.

Stefan


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 17, 2012)

Back when then the DT ITK first appeared I thought i read that the profile was modelled on the Tadatsuna 270? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 17, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Three of my favorites. Although Devin has tweaked his profile in later versions. This one is the ITK prototype. I prefer his latest profiles. The bottom knife is my favorite profile of the three. It has a true flat spot as opposed to the KS which has the sklightest belly.



I see a trending theme with these profiles.

What are the differences between this ITK and the current ones?


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 17, 2012)

Flat spot is about 5 inches
I believe what looks like an overgrind is a portion of the edge not reflecting.


----------



## mpukas (Oct 17, 2012)

Timthebeaver said:


> Masamoto KS is the poster child.



+1



 

Although I haven't used a Masamoto KS, my Yusuke KS-clone is based on that profile, and it's awesome. 

It may not be dead flat as Salty's KS honyaki, but there's no noticeable clunk as with some dead flat knives like my Moritaka kiri-gyuto. There's enough curve towards the tip that it can be used for rock chopping herbs, etc. 

One of the many things that makes this knife so great is the the tip in low to the board, so it's easy to do tip work, and the tip is fine, like a paring knife. 



PS edit - although Yusuke did an amazing job with this knife, espeically the grind on the sides, that KS honyaki of Salty's is the BOMB!!! So so sexy!


----------



## add (Oct 17, 2012)

mpukas, height isn't an issue ?


----------



## mpukas (Oct 17, 2012)

add said:


> mpukas, height isn't an issue ?



Nah. Even though it's on the low side for a gyuto, it's still nothing as slim as a suji. I've got medium sized hands and I have no problem with knuckle clearance.


----------



## geezr (Oct 17, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I always liked the Watanabe profile.
> 
> Stefan


Watanabe gyuto when using gyuto at home, this one - http://www.watanabeblade.com/english/pro/gyuto.htm
Masamoto KS 240 when helping to prep at friends and family.

But recently use mioroshi deba for almost all home prep.


----------



## Hermes7792 (Oct 19, 2012)

kramers are always pretty


----------



## JKerr (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm definitely a fan of the Sabatier profile. The only other good knife I've used with a similar profile is one of TCs gyutos, which is awesome. Presumably I'd also be a fan of the Masamoto KS then and I think Takeda is making something with a french profile too

Having said all this, I'm really only using cleavers at work now and I'm loving my Mizuno stainless #6. Received the Pierre mid tech yesterday too, very impressed so far. :knife:

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## RobinW (Oct 19, 2012)

JKerr said:


> Received the Pierre mid tech yesterday too, very impressed so far. :knife:
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



Now where might one aquire a Rodrigue mid tech? It's been so quiet about those that i thought they didn't get out of the starting gate.

Thanks
Ohhh, a review with lots of pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## JKerr (Oct 19, 2012)

I order it off Butcher & Baker about 2 months ago ( I think it's been about that long). The original lead time was 6-8 week, but I received an email from them during the wait saying they were tweaking a few things and production would be delayed slightly, another 2 weeks or so. Although they also said that they'd have plenty in stock by then, so presumably more will go up?

I've only sharpened mine and used it for dinner last night and today so I can't comment too much on retention or how it'll fair in a professional environment, but so far I'm impressed. I'll take some pics shortly and post them in the gallery with initial thoughts.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 19, 2012)

Big fan of the larger "belly" on the Kramer, which really surprised me. Looking at it I thought there's no way, but it just grew on me instantly. And the tip is great for fine work to, like brunoise work or even silver skin if I get lazy on switching knives up. That said, it was instant love when I first brought out my Del. Ealy makes a wonderful profile for hisblade, thin, tall, larger belly and just the right amount of curve on the edge for my taste.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 19, 2012)

My favorite:






-AJ


----------



## Canadian (Oct 19, 2012)

My favourite profile for a chef's knife is the classical French pattern i.e. Sabatier. 

My favourite "gyuto" pattern would have to be the Masamoto KS only because it most closely resembles the aforementioned


----------

